# HM Trawler 'Merse' ex Fleetwood FD67



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

This is probably a long, long shot. 

I have tried to find details of HM Trawler 'Merse' which was requesitioned by the Royal Navy in 1915 and on which my great grandfather was lost. The vessel was sunk by mine whilst escorting HMS 'Ramilies' - which had damaged her rudder on launching - to the Mersey.

Builders details: Duthie Torry, Yard Aberdeen, Yard No. 408, Launched 4.14, Completion 12.14. Requisitioned in Febuary 1915 and converted to a M/S. ID No. 1136899. Previous owners Mersey Steam Trawling Co of Fleetwood.

Displacement 296 tons. Armament 1 - 12 pounder. Service Feb 1915 - May 1917. Fate Mined 22 May 1917 off Garroch Head, Bute, laid by the German submarine UC 65 on April 30, 1917 while under the command of Oblt.z.S. Otto Steinbrinck. Steinbrinck was one of Germany's top submarine commanders and a Pour Le Merité winner.

I have exhausted all avenues and whilst she is mentioned on many of the trawler sites, no photo seems to exist. Anyone able to offer assistance?

Jonty


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Just similar info*

Yes looks like there isnt much on this poor Trawler in the line of Pics.
But will keep on looking.
Info as you allready have, i found on site called Float,but they too have no Pic?
I see here that they show her Fishing Number as FD62 not 67 as in your post??

I am attaching Pics of other similar Trawlers,in case you may want to look at them.
Cheers
joller6


Item Details 
Record Number 605 
Vessel Name Merse 
Fishing Number FD62 
Type of Vessel ST 
Official Number 136899 
Year Constructed 1914 
Constructed At Aberdeen 
Gross Tons 296 
Length 135 
Owner / Manager Mersey Stean Trawling 
Date Sunk 1917 
Place Sunk Garroch Head 

General Notes 
MERSE (FD62) To Fleetwood as a new vessel.owners Mersey Steam Trawling Co Ltd.
1915 Requisitioned by the Royal Navy for service as a mine-sweeper.
Lost by mine explosion off Garroch Head, Butte on 22 May 1917.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Joller,

Thank you very much for that. It is appreciated - and I note what you say about the numbers so will go with your theory. In terms of size, she would be nearer to the second photograph, I think - but both give an idea of the ship herself.

Yes, I will keep looking too. You never know.....

Jonty


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Jonty, 
she had a sister ship called Norse, FD72, and built at the same yard, owned by the same fishing company,so if you can find photos of that one, you can get some idea of what she looked like.
If you approach the local fleetwood paper the Fleetwood weekly news and put in a request for photos and info about either, there are a couple of guys in Fleetwood who have literally 1000's of photos of old Fleetwood ships that usually help.neil.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Neil,

Ta for that - I will try the Fleetwood angle and see what I come up with.

Jonty


----------

